# Wood Wolf Vs Super Split



## sunfish (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi folk, new here. Found this site while searching Super Split. I've been heating with wood for a long time, big shop and small house. I heated with and sold wood 30 years ago and had a hydraulic splitter. But have been splitting by hand for the last 20 years, 15+/- cords a year.

I am really interested in a Super Split and will likely get one. But was wondering if any here have used the Wood Wolf, http://thewoodwolf.com/? $1500 for the Wolf and $2330 for the SS.

I did use the Search here and found only one thread that mentioned the Wolf, and not much info there. 

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## sunfish (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, talked to Paul at Super Slitter today and ordered one, he seems like a great guy. I was leaning that way anyway and the other guy never called back.

I first saw one in use 10 years ago and never forgot it. Cool machine!


----------



## Ductape (Jul 12, 2010)

You probably did the right thing. I've never used a WoodWolf...... so I can't say how well they work, nor how long they last. I did talk to WoodWolf last winter though, in an effort to get some info on replacement parts. I believe the owner is more or less a one man show that orders enough parts to build some splitters when he has enough oders backed up. I believe that if you needed repair parts, you'd be S O L until he was getting a shipment of parts in to make another run of splitters. He said the parts come from 'overseas'..... so I'd be afraid your wait may be long. Please post us a few pics when your new splitter arrives !


----------



## MNGuns (Jul 12, 2010)

You made a good choice, and wil surely be please with the money you spent. Several SS owners here on the site if you have questions, and Paul has always been prompt in returning calls as well.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, a bit more research shows I made the right choice.

Thanks folks! I'm lookin forward to the SS and will post pics when I get it.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jul 12, 2010)

Where in MO are you from? Congrats on the spliter I love mine.

Scott


----------



## sunfish (Jul 12, 2010)

Scott, I'm about an hour south of Rolla. Down in the Ozarks.

Reading your posts on the splitter helped sway me 

Don


----------



## wishiwasdiving (Jul 13, 2010)

Sunfish,

I really don't think you would like that table on the Wolf! It sits below the splitting surface. I split 5 cord with it yesterday and I only had to slide bigger splits back in place for another go around instead of always having to lift them back up on the beam. The flush table makes a HUGE difference!!!!!


----------



## sunfish (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep, I didn't like the table on the Wolf. The flush table on the SS was a big plus. 
I was planning to build a table but added one to my order last minute.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## MNGuns (Jul 13, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Yep, I didn't like the table on the Wolf. The flush table on the SS was a big plus.
> I was planning to build a table but added one to my order last minute.
> 
> Thanks,
> Don



I also thought about building the table myself, but chose to spend the money on the SS one. It is very heavy duty, well designed, and well made. Not sure why it is an option rather than part of the total package.


----------



## CUCV (Jul 13, 2010)

I put my name on the list for a Woodwolf this winter, he said I was 50th or 70th on the list. I have tons of mod I want to do to my Superslitter but I need it to be in production not in a million pieces. So I figured I could do the mods to the lower cost Woodwolf. I called two weeks ago to find out the status. He said his rack manufacturer had gone out of business and was in the process of testing new racks from new manufacturers.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 13, 2010)

MNGuns, I do like the looks of the table and the price isn't bad. The SS I saw 10 years ago didn't have one and the guy running it spit up a cord mighty quick. Small rounds though.

CUCV, that's interesting. The price of the Wolf was tempting but he didn't return my call? And I'd hate to be #50 or 70. I'll have the SuperSplit in about two weeks


----------



## sunfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Got the Super Split a couple days ago. Man, is this a nice machine! Paul was super to deal with, splitter was crated professionally and got here sooner than promised. I put it together and split a little wood with it same day, didn't get any photos of it in action though. It does split oak very well, better than I expected and super fast 

Here are a couple shots... Can't wait for cooler weather!


----------



## wishiwasdiving (Jul 31, 2010)

Marvalous, simply marvalous!!! I love mine too!


----------



## MNGuns (Jul 31, 2010)

Today I had an idea....what about mounting a trailer jack with wheel to the front leg. Crank it down to allow easier movement of the unit. Crank it up to split. The only gripe I have with the unit is that it is not very portable. Once in place it splits better than anything I have ever used in all types of wood.


----------



## sunfish (Jul 31, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> Today I had an idea....what about mounting a trailer jack with wheel to the front leg. Crank it down to allow easier movement of the unit. Crank it up to split. The only gripe I have with the unit is that it is not very portable. Once in place it splits better than anything I have ever used in all types of wood.



I've already been thinking of a way to make it more portable. The trailer jack w/wheel is a great idea. Might try that. I would also like to be able to pull it with an ATV, front leg would probably need to fold up to do that?

When I saw one of these 9-10 years ago, I knew I would have one at some point


----------



## CUCV (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I was just randomly reading thru the craiglist farm and garden section and couldn't believe what I saw.... it was a used supersplit. I've been waiting and waiting to get my hands on a woodwolf or another supersplit so I can actually try some of my other ideas to modify the splitter... like 4 way wedge.

I quickly emailed and got a phone call in 5 minutes. It turned out to be a J model electric and $1600 firm. I pondered it for a few minutes... then remembered I have a 8hp Honda in the basement. So I called the guy back and told him I would take it. So I plan to take it apart, perfect some of the mods we did on the first splitter and add a 4 way wedge.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 5, 2010)

Man, $1600 ain't bad. I would have jumped on that, and I wanted electric to start with 

It was too hot, but I split a little over half a cord this afternoon with my J model. I love this machine :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CUCV (Aug 5, 2010)

sunfish said:


> Man, $1600 ain't bad. I would have jumped on that, and I wanted electric to start with
> 
> It was too hot, but I split a little over half a cord this afternoon with my J model. I love this machine :hmm3grin2orange:



It just kills me that I paid $1500 for my other one new but it sure beats $2600. I plan to keep the electric motor mounted up and mount the Honda below like I did on my other splitter so it will be gas or electric.


----------



## HuskyMurph (Aug 6, 2010)

*super split*

how do they split stringy wood or notty stuff. been saving for a spliter just wondering. looking into a timberwolf or supersplit. MNGuns you should bring it over to the gtg in becker this fall.


----------



## sunfish (Aug 6, 2010)

HuskyMurph said:


> how do they split stringy wood or notty stuff. been saving for a spliter just wondering. looking into a timberwolf or supersplit. MNGuns you should bring it over to the gtg in becker this fall.



MMgunns can better answer than me, but mine splits the stringy/knotty wood just fine. I tried it on some very stringy sycamore and it would slow down but usually push right through. When it does get stopped, just disengage the ram and hit it again. Supposed to work even better when broke-in. I had one really knotty piece of oak that took three hits, and was still quicker than a hydro slowly powering through.


----------



## HuskyMurph (Aug 6, 2010)

sunfish said:


> MMgunns can better answer than me, but mine splits the stringy/knotty wood just fine. I tried it on some very stringy sycamore and it would slow down but usually push right through. When it does get stopped, just disengage the ram and hit it again. Supposed to work even better when broke-in. I had one really knotty piece of oak that took three hits, and was still quicker than a hydro slowly powering through.



thats pretty cool. id really like to see one in action. also they really that hard to move by hand. id have to move it about 50 feet with a slight downhill. by hand. it wouldnt be everyday


----------



## Agrarian (Aug 6, 2010)

sunfish said:


> was still quicker than a hydro slowly powering through.



Not all hydros are created equal. A 3PT hitch version with a PTO mounted pump will not change speeds when it encounters a restriction assuming the tractor's hp is sufficient to be relatively unaffected by the change in pump load. That is because they use single stage pumps. I have a 6 sec (worst case) one way travel regardless of what I am splitting on my TW-3. 

I will grant you that on average the SuperSplit is faster than mine but having a splitter any faster than you can work is really wasted speed IMHO and I can't keep up with mine. And don't even get me started what the 4-way wedge does to this comparison.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 6, 2010)

HuskyMurph said:


> how do they split stringy wood or notty stuff. been saving for a spliter just wondering. looking into a timberwolf or supersplit. MNGuns you should bring it over to the gtg in becker this fall.



Missed the memo for the Becker GTG. Sure could get it there as I am only 15 minutes away.


----------



## HuskyMurph (Aug 6, 2010)

if you cant or you dont want to id really like to see it sometime in action.


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 6, 2010)

HuskyMurph said:


> if you cant or you dont want to id really like to see it sometime in action.



PM me some time. I run the thing darn near every day. Easy to get to just south of Princeton.


----------



## HuskyMurph (Aug 6, 2010)

*will do*

im off work for a while. ill see if my uncle would come to he just baught a timberwolf and wants a super splitter now. ill pm you thanks


----------



## davec (Aug 6, 2010)

OK, I'll fess up. I ordered a Super Split last week. Should be here in a week or so as of now.... We have a bit of wood to split... The picture doesn't do it justice as it must be 12' deep.....










And there's a bunch more still on the land...


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 6, 2010)

davec said:


> OK, I'll fess up. I ordered a Super Split last week. Should be here in a week or so as of now.... We have a bit of wood to split... The picture doesn't do it justice as it must be 12' deep.....





Congrat on drinking the Red Kool-Aid...


----------



## sunfish (Aug 7, 2010)

davec said:


> OK, I'll fess up. I ordered a Super Split last week. Should be here in a week or so as of now.... We have a bit of wood to split... The picture doesn't do it justice as it must be 12' deep.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's a lot of wood! You will love the Super Split!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Aug 7, 2010)

> Congrat on drinking the Red Kool-Aid...



Bah...someone really drinking the Firewood, Heating,and Woodburning Equipemnt Forum kool-aid would be ordering a Fiskars and planning to finish that in an afternoon.


----------



## davec (Aug 7, 2010)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Bah...someone really drinking the Firewood, Heating,and Woodburning Equipemnt Forum kool-aid would be ordering a Fiskars and planning to finish that in an afternoon.




Already got one o' them. It bounces off the oak rounds most of the time...


----------



## sunfish (Aug 7, 2010)

I used a 6 lb maul for 30 years, it's time for a good splitter


----------



## CUCV (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is a used super split mini on Craigslist,

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/1840388055.html


----------



## sunfish (Aug 8, 2010)

Didn't know they ever made a mini... Great price!


----------

